# Had a terrifying hour today.



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Just had one of the scariest afternoons of my life. Got a text from my 14 year old daughter saying there was somebody with a gun 
at the high school threatening to shoot it up. When I got there it was mass hysteria. Nobody seemed to know what was happening. People and law enforcement everywhere and nobody could tell me anything. She is insisting there was a boy with a gun and it was witnessed by a lot of people but the school officials I could talk to told me they have found no evidence of a shooter so far. My heart was in my stomach. I'm still shaking. Thankfully she's fine and with me now and hopefully everybody is fine.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

They may come a time when a lock down is not the best method. There come a time when you need to pickup your children and can't get within 3-5 blocks because every other parents is trying to do the same thing. Some pundits have recommended that if your children can handle it, they should leave the school, and walk 5-8 blocks away to a prearranged meeting spot where you could pick them up and not get caught in the melee of parents. Something to think about if your children are old enough, etc.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

(((hugs)))


----------



## BearReed (Oct 11, 2014)

Glad everything is okay.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Where was this? I havn't heard anything about it The shooting in Canada is all over the news.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Kinda horrible, but it's the same old story- the bad guys are armed and us good guys get to sit by while the cops try to figure some way to screw things up.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

keith9365 said:


> Where was this? I havn't heard anything about it The shooting in Canada is all over the news.


Chester, SC

I don't see anything about it online and I don't have tv so I'm not sure what if anything is being said about it.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> Chester, SC
> 
> I don't see anything about it online and I don't have tv so I'm not sure what if anything is being said about it.


Glad you and yours are ok.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Finally found it online. Parents pick up Chester High School students Wednesday after rumors of a shooting threat | OnlineChester.com
All somebodys idea of a joke and how rumors lead to panic. And terrifying poor mothers and 14 year olds to death.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Yes glad all is well. That would set me off. But thats why schools should not be gun free zones


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Some people just need a theraputic ass kicking sometimes!


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I wouldn't want to be the little brat who started the rumor. I know that around here he'd be headed straight to jail. Or, I guess they could just turn him over to you parents...


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Now that I've calmed down and my baby is safe I'm going to attempt to look at this from a positive place. It showed me yet another area where we are completely unprepared. So I am going to consider this a learning experience and wake up call. And we're going to train for what to do in the future if this ever happens again.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I wouldn't want to be the little brat who started the rumor. I know that around here he'd be headed straight to jail. Or, I guess they could just turn him over to you parents...

But seriously, maybe it's time to include the youngest in your shooting lessons. Knowing how to handle firearms might make her feel more secure.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

keith9365 said:


> Some people just need a theraputic ass kicking sometimes!


Where's the head-on-spike squad when you need them?


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> I wouldn't want to be the little brat who started the rumor. I know that around here he'd be headed straight to jail. Or, I guess they could just turn him over to you parents...
> 
> But seriously, maybe it's time to include the youngest in your shooting lessons. Knowing how to handle firearms might make her feel more secure.


I hope to very soon. I just want to get a little more proficient myself first so I can answer questions and feel more comfortable. On that note, I get to go to the range again tomorrow and practice so I am happy about that!


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

I just got a recorded message from the school telling me it was started from a hoax on Facebook and they are sorry for the "undue stress" this caused parents. They didn't mention the undue stress it caused my daughter. You read and watch about school shootings all the time, for her it was VERY real.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

The only(!) good part is that everyone has had a dose of reality that may leave you and the daughter better able to deal with the real thing. Start planning now, not then. Too bad they don't let them carry pepper spray.


----------



## Ripley (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm so glad your daughter is ok! Mine is the same age, it's very difficult to let go and watch them learn to fly. (((HUG)))


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> I hope to very soon. I just want to get a little more proficient myself first so I can answer questions and feel more comfortable. On that note, I get to go to the range again tomorrow and practice so I am happy about that!


Learn to shoot by calm shots at the target to learn the sights, breathing, and trigger pull. Then learn to shoot from cover, ackward positions, moving, and moving cover to cover. Shoot and do mag changes. Have a friend load your mags and put an empty shell case in to cause a malfunction for you to work through. Then when you have decided that you are one hell of a shot, try this if you can. Run wind sprints, drop for some pushups THEN shoot your target. This will simulate the stress and adrenaline of combat shooting. You will ba amazed how this helps.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

keith9365 said:


> Learn to shoot by calm shots at the target to learn the sights, breathing, and trigger pull. Then learn to shoot from cover, ackward positions, moving, and moving cover to cover. Shoot and do mag changes. Have a friend load your mags and put an empty shell case in to cause a malfunction for you to work through. Then when you have decided that you are one hell of a shot, try this if you can. Run wind sprints, drop for some pushups THEN shoot your target. This will simulate the stress and adrenaline of combat shooting. You will ba amazed how this helps.


Oh my... baby steps Keith, baby steps. I'm a complete novice. I don't know if I can even do a pushup lol. I'm working on improving myself and I'm really trying but I'm no Ripley.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> Oh my... baby steps Keith, baby steps. I'm a complete novice. I don't know if I can even do a pushup lol. I'm working on improving myself and I'm really trying but I'm no Ripley.


You can get there. Just dont limit yourself to shooting one box of bullets a year on a nice sunny day at the range. Practice for what could go wrong and develop muscle memory (shooting is a perishable skill). Think of it this way. You are training for a target that shoots back!


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

keith9365 said:


> Learn to shoot by calm shots at the target to learn the sights, breathing, and trigger pull. Then learn to shoot from cover, ackward positions, moving, and moving cover to cover. Shoot and do mag changes. Have a friend load your mags and put an empty shell case in to cause a malfunction for you to work through. Then when you have decided that you are one hell of a shot, try this if you can. Run wind sprints, drop for some pushups THEN shoot your target. This will simulate the stress and adrenaline of combat shooting. You will ba amazed how this helps.


I think you know your shit!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Something kind of similar happened at my college. They were working on the alarm system and nobody told anyone! So theres an alarm with a woman's voice saying lock down alert lock all doors bla bka bla. And it just repeated over and over and everyone thought it was real. I was in an open computer lab by myself and I locked the door and hung out around a corner. There was an area you can't see from the door actually there were two areas but I was on the left by a file cabinet. 

After it was over there was conversation in the hall. Apparently some students were so afraid they were being laughed at in the hall.


----------



## Ripley (Oct 17, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> Oh my... baby steps Keith, baby steps. I'm a complete novice. I don't know if I can even do a pushup lol. I'm working on improving myself and I'm really trying but I'm no Ripley.


lol, I'm no Ripley either. Unless we're talking about Newt. I love my Newt.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

James m said:


> Apparently some students were so afraid they were being laughed at in the hall.


This makes me sick!! Somebody's fear, no matter how trivial it may seem to somebody else is nothing to laugh at. To them the fear is real.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Kahlan - Glad your daughter is okay and hopefully the person who started the hoax will find karma is a b!tch. I am freaked out by school shootings and have given my daughters both pre-paid cellphones in case of emergencies so my wife and I can reach them. They are about to be ages 8 and 10 and though I don't support giving kids phones at such early ages I figured its a measure of contact between them and us if we need to reach them or them us. My daughters also both have ipod touchs so they can facetime with me and msg me throughout the time when I'm deployed and despite the school system recommending they bring them to school and use the wifi and such I refuse to go down that road....

My wife is also a director of a private school so I know the parent and the school answer and fears on this.... its tough. I personally wish my wife or some of her teachers could be armed because if some idiot got into school they would have no power against them.

This happened within 30 miles of my home and wifes school:

Man found inside Salem High School with hatchet: ?It seemed like a good idea at the time? | WTKR.com

Scurrry stuff.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Kahlan said:


> Now that I've calmed down and my baby is safe I'm going to attempt to look at this from a positive place. It showed me yet another area where we are completely unprepared. So I am going to consider this a learning experience and wake up call. And we're going to train for what to do in the future if this ever happens again.


What a great way to look at it. I'm so glad everything turned out okay and that you're able to find something positive from it. Might be a good idea to work out a written plan while the reaction is still fresh in your mind. <hugs to you and her>


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Yeah, scary stuff. At least here in Ohio, teachers can carry in school. I say one thing about my adopted state: they don't let things lay around and get moldy.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Dalarast said:


> Kahlan - Glad your daughter is okay and hopefully the person who started the hoax will find karma is a b!tch. I am freaked out by school shootings and have given my daughters both pre-paid cellphones in case of emergencies so my wife and I can reach them. They are about to be ages 8 and 10 and though I don't support giving kids phones at such early ages I figured its a measure of contact between them and us if we need to reach them or them us. My daughters also both have ipod touchs so they can facetime with me and msg me throughout the time when I'm deployed and despite the school system recommending they bring them to school and use the wifi and such I refuse to go down that road....
> 
> My wife is also a director of a private school so I know the parent and the school answer and fears on this.... its tough. I personally wish my wife or some of her teachers could be armed because if some idiot got into school they would have no power against them.
> 
> ...


May I suggest a couple of things? What you want to do is to put your phone number and ththeir mom's in as speed-dial numbers. That will shortcut possible panic amnesia. Just hold down one button... Also, if you don't want thethem to get involved in smartphone use so young, keep in mind that 'unsmart' phones are still available. That way you don't worry about facebook, etc.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Dalarast said:


> Kahlan - Glad your daughter is okay and hopefully the person who started the hoax will find karma is a b!tch. I am freaked out by school shootings and have given my daughters both pre-paid cellphones in case of emergencies so my wife and I can reach them. They are about to be ages 8 and 10 and though I don't support giving kids phones at such early ages I figured its a measure of contact between them and us if we need to reach them or them us. My daughters also both have ipod touchs so they can facetime with me and msg me throughout the time when I'm deployed and despite the school system recommending they bring them to school and use the wifi and such I refuse to go down that road....
> 
> My wife is also a director of a private school so I know the parent and the school answer and fears on this.... its tough. I personally wish my wife or some of her teachers could be armed because if some idiot got into school they would have no power against them.
> 
> ...


May I suggest a couple of things? What you want to do is to put your phone number and their mom's in as speed-dial numbers. That will shortcut possible panic amnesia. Just hold down one button... Also, if you don't want them to get involved in smartphone use so young, keep in mind that 'unsmart' phones are still available. That way you don't worry about facebook, etc.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

I am glad that everything turned out ok. Scary stuff


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Lets get more no gun signs on that school now! ASAP!


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

WTF is wrong with people. Im so glad all seems to be well for you


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

First, I am glad that all is okay. As many know, I am the head of security at a high school. I have two children who attend the school, one next door at the middle school. I have many students who have parents that are local law enforcement officers. We all have the same opinion, and tell our children the same thing; GET OUT. You go out the door, you go out the window, you put a chair through the window if you have to, if you hear gunfire. But YOU GO. And you run until you can't run anymore, and you seek shelter, you hide, you do whatever you have to do and you wait.

Rule 1: **** the Lock Down. Rule 2: If someone tries to stop you, you do whatever you have to do to get out. Rule 3: Run away from the sound of gunfire. Rule 4: **** the Lock Down. Rule 5: Dad will be busy so don't worry about him. Worry about you, dad can take care of himself...


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

Kahlan..im glad you and your daughtef are fine..
I think its about time to teach kids basic prep things like....first aid....martial arts...defending and running away from gunmen etc


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> First, I am glad that all is okay. As many know, I am the head of security at a high school. I have two children who attend the school, one next door at the middle school. I have many students who have parents that are local law enforcement officers. We all have the same opinion, and tell our children the same thing; GET OUT. You go out the door, you go out the window, you put a chair through the window if you have to, if you hear gunfire. But YOU GO. And you run until you can't run anymore, and you seek shelter, you hide, you do whatever you have to do and you wait.
> 
> Rule 1: **** the Lock Down. Rule 2: If someone tries to stop you, you do whatever you have to do to get out. Rule 3: Run away from the sound of gunfire. Rule 4: **** the Lock Down. Rule 5: Dad will be busy so don't worry about him. Worry about you, dad can take care of himself...


::clapping::


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Bigdogbuc, I am glad your here


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Jeep said:


> Bigdogbuc, I am glad your here


ditto


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

uggh what a horrible situation.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

have your kids watch this.


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

shotlady i'm in your debt for that video


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

All I can say Kahlan is get on your knees and thank the Lord it was someone jerking everyone else s chain and not the real thing. 

My wife went into panic mode when flight 93 went down in Shanksville (about 5 miles away). We actually lived a lot closer to the site 5 years prior. I had to leave work to take my kid home. My daughter and I were not as wound up as my wife. Authorities started to closed down roads.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> May I suggest a couple of things? What you want to do is to put your phone number and ththeir mom's in as speed-dial numbers. That will shortcut possible panic amnesia. Just hold down one button... Also, if you don't want thethem to get involved in smartphone use so young, keep in mind that 'unsmart' phones are still available. That way you don't worry about facebook, etc.


Yep both the girls have our numbers and my parents as speed dials. They have just basic flip phones (yeah welcome to the early 2000s kids); but they each have an itouch they keep at home so they can communicate with me on facetime and imessege while I'm deployed.


----------



## K2CPO (Oct 15, 2014)

Glad things worked out okay, Kahlan. Whoever pulled this stupid stunt should get quite a spanking. If it was posted on Facebook, then it's easily traceable. 

Good luck in the future.


----------



## corrsk (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm 3/4 of a mile away from my sons school. If there is an active shooter he won't be active for long. Good luck trying to stop a soldier from protecting his kid. The cops can have what's left of him when I'm done with him.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

shotlady said:


> have your kids watch this.


I want to show this to the school board and wait for their reactions.
:-D


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

shotlady said:


> have your kids watch this.


Thank you so much for this! I wish I could show it to her entire school.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

good video -- but I guess it only applies if you are caught in a classroom with no windows or other exits?


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Glad everything turned out safe and ok!!


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

The boy is at school today. I don't even have words. How is that possible?! He's in my daughters class right now.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> The boy is at school today. I don't even have words. How is that possible?! He's in my daughters class right now.


Do the papers/local news know that this future terrorist is right back in school to commit more crimes? How in hell can they expect to stop this kind of thing if there are no consequences?


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> All I can say Kahlan is get on your knees and thank the Lord it was someone jerking everyone else s chain and not the real thing.
> 
> My wife went into panic mode when flight 93 went down in Shanksville (about 5 miles away). We actually lived a lot closer to the site 5 years prior. I had to leave work to take my kid home. My daughter and I were not as wound up as my wife. Authorities started to closed down roads.


I remember that day so well! Why? I actually saw flight 93 on its way to that field. Probably 20 minutes before the crash. All planes had been grounded by then and I thought 'boy, is that pilot in trouble!'. Of course who knew?


----------



## ohiomama (Oct 6, 2014)

How terrifying! I'm so glad it was not a real active shooter situation. I have no words for how the hell that little twerp can be in school today! Post that shit on Facebook for parents and the media to go ****ing crazy...I bet they suspend him real quick. In my kids' district...they don't mess around...they'd suspend that kid faster than you can say suspend.

I'm glad to hear your daughter is okay. And I agree practicing response is good while fresh in the mind...

~M


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

I told my kids if something seems out of place like this or buses showing up unannounced saying "Hey kids" were going somewhere or whatever to beat feet and dont look back til your home if the school has an issue with it, I will deal with them at a later time.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

My stepdaughters previous school had sonelockdowns. Thankfully, we lived a block and a half away. She would just come home quickly, screw protocol. 
Thankfully everything is ok. 
Plan for the worst, hope for the best.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> The boy is at school today. I don't even have words. How is that possible?! He's in my daughters class right now.


Because putting the little bastard out of school would harm his fragile self esteem and would violate his rights! Pansy ass school administration!


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> The boy is at school today. I don't even have words. How is that possible?! He's in my daughters class right now.


Wait, are you referring to the boy who made the threat? OMG!


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

mcangus said:


> Wait, are you referring to the boy who made the threat? OMG!


Yes!!! The town in riled up. I was in the grocery store and heard the cashiers talking about it and when I realized what they were saying I butted in to confirm what I had overheard. (it's a _*very*_ small town.) Then I texted my daughter and sure enough, he's sitting there in her classroom.

*And yes I texted her while she's at school. I let her take her phone to school for just such emergencies as yesterday. As far as I know (and hope) she is responsible with it and I don't normally text her at school.*


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Kahlan said:


> The boy is at school today. I don't even have words. How is that possible?! He's in my daughters class right now.


I'm sorry to here that. If I were you, I would head straight to the Superintendent's Office and find out why? I would then head to the office of the law enforcement agency responsible for that school and ask why he wasn't arrested/sitting in Juvenile Detention. At minimum, this kids "stunt" would fall under Disorderly Conduct. I would then attend the next school board meeting, sign up to speak, and ask them, your elected officials, exactly why they allow this type of thing to occur.

At my school, this is what would have occurred;

He WOULD have been taken into custody and transported to Juvenile Detention. Where he would still be sitting and waiting to see the judge. 
He WOULD be on Emergency Expulsion, giving us 10 School Days (without the benefit of appeal) to figure exactly what we were going to do with him.
He WOULD have to have a Psychological Risk Assessment performed by a licensed Psychiatrist before he could even think of returning to school. We do it all the time.
He WOULD have to have his parents participate in a lengthy meeting with us while we put together a Safety Plan for his return.
He WOULD have a Behavior Contract put in place before he could return. Which basically says if he Farts and we can smell it, we can suspend him immediately.

At my school, off the top of my head, he committed the following violations; Disruption of the Educational Process, Harassment, Threats, Exceptional Misconduct, Criminal Law Violations; and that's just a start.

His presence at school currently is disruptive. It's disruptive to the students, it's disruptive to the staff. It creates an atmosphere of animosity and fear. You have 1/3 of the kids who are probably afraid of him being there, 1/3 who are thinking about beating his ass, and 1/3 who think it was cool/don't give a shit. Anyway you look at it, THEY aren't focused on learning and he is a distraction.

WE, remove that distraction and do so willingly. I can guarantee you this; there IS an underlying reason why he's there. Political, racial, numbers are bad (I can explain that later), parents are tied to the community somehow, something. There is something in there somewhere that allowed that kid to stay in school, and a reason he's in good enough shape to be there.

Because I would have beat the MOTHER ****IN' SHIT out of my kid if they did something like that and it would have been a few days before they could have gone out in public.

I would also guess, by his presence, that mama and papa (if there is one) are either enabling, or incompetent parents. It's amazing the lies parents will believe when little Johnny says "I didn't do it mommy" then throws a tantrum. Regardless of the evidence to the contrary. Kind of like Ferguson, MO.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Wow, just wow. 
Fight back, push hard to find out why. 
Big dog, your wisdom and knowledge of the subject is so great for this forum.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

What BigDog said... plus its not just a disruptive problem but its ILLEGAL and I believe even now a felony. Check out the story of the kid who had the SWAT team called on some other kids (I think) over a video game... look how that turned out.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Totally off the subject bigdog but you live in some beautiful country. I went to a demolition class in the Navy at EOD mobile unit 17 on Whidby Island 10-12 years ago. I only had one day off and I spent it hiking in Deception Pass state park. It is something to see!


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Great post Bigdog! I'm trying to make sure I get all the facts straight before I go ballistic. I'm hearing too many rumors right now, I don't even know what is true anymore. Now they're saying it was a gang and they were shooting up a nearby street. It just keeps snowballing. Guess I'll call the superintendent and see if I can get the true story.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

keith9365 said:


> Totally off the subject bigdog but you live in some beautiful country. I went to a demolition class in the Navy at EOD mobile unit 17 on Whidby Island 10-12 years ago. I only had one day off and I spent it hiking in Deception Pass state park. It is something to see!


Thanks Keith! Whidbey Island is just north (a couple miles) of the very northern tip of my county, which is about 10 miles from the school I work at. I can take about an hour drive from here, up to Port Townsend and hop the ferry to Whidbey. Deception Pass IS beautiful. From the bridge, it has the most beautiful, deepest, richest blue/green water I've ever seen. I love when the lighting is just right and it takes an Emerald hue.

I can't think of anywhere else in the world I'd rather live. I do love South Carolina though. My uncle lived on Lady's Island in Beaufort and just before he passed this spring, was living in Aiken. I was there when the "Big Storm" hit last winter. Had to drive to Atlanta to catch my flight because they closed Augusta, got caught in that mess, but I know how to drive in it so I made it through and hit my gate just as they were boarding. Fortunately for me, the flight had been delayed twice!


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

bigdogbuc said:


> Thanks Keith! Whidbey Island is just north (a couple miles) of the very northern tip of my county, which is about 10 miles from the school I work at. I can take about an hour drive from here, up to Port Townsend and hop the ferry to Whidbey. Deception Pass IS beautiful. From the bridge, it has the most beautiful, deepest, richest blue/green water I've ever seen. I love when the lighting is just right and it takes an Emerald hue.
> 
> I can't think of anywhere else in the world I'd rather live. I do love South Carolina though. My uncle lived on Lady's Island in Beaufort and just before he passed this spring, was living in Aiken. I was there when the "Big Storm" hit last winter. Had to drive to Atlanta to catch my flight because they closed Augusta, got caught in that mess, but I know how to drive in it so I made it through and hit my gate just as they were boarding. Fortunately for me, the flight had been delayed twice!


Small world bro, I live in Aiken.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Kahlan said:


> Great post Bigdog! I'm trying to make sure I get all the facts straight before I go ballistic. I'm hearing too many rumors right now, I don't even know what is true anymore. Now they're saying it was a gang and they were shooting up a nearby street. It just keeps snowballing. Guess I'll call the superintendent and see if I can get the true story.


I would recommend it. You'll probably hear a whole lot about FERPA (privacy act) and you just need to tell them, "I already know who the kid is, and I understand you can't discuss some of this with me. But I want to know what really happened and if my child is in danger or not, and what YOU are doing to prevent it from occurring next time." You also need to ask why a statement wasn't sent home or e-mailed to parents with an explanation as to what occurred.

There are times when a statement won't be immediate. But that is usually if there is a continuing criminal investigation with multiple or developing suspects. Such was the case with the incident we had earlier this year. I even had to back off some of the detectives working on it, who had kids in our school. I simply replied "So you want me to shit all over your case as a detective, or make you feel better as a parent?" End of discussion.

You have a right to know what occurred, and the school/district needs to provide that information and they need to do so soon. What I can guarantee, is your "Risk Pool" and School Attorney(s), along with your public relations coordinator, are figuring out how to spin a letter without getting sued, or if they're going to do one at all.

It's the world we live in.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Glad everything turned out ok.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

keith9365 said:


> Small world bro, I live in Aiken.


I really liked Aiken. At least what I got to see of it. He lived over in the Clear Creek Development on Haddington off of Banks Mill Rd. I cracked up when I saw the AED Machines in emergency boxes lined up and down the well manicured sidewalks. :grin: I stayed at the Country Inn on Whiskey Rd.

Talatha Church was a fun road to drive in that Jetta I was renting! After I got there and saw the condition my uncle was in, I started smoking again. I walked into the store and asked for a pack of Marlboro Reds. They said $4.50...??? How much? $4.50. I'll take two. We pay anywhere from $9.10 to as much as $10.25 a pack here. Sin Tax they call it. I shouldn't smoke, tried everything under the sun to quit, and I'm on again off again and smoke much less than I used to, but DAMN SON, $10 a pack? I should have filled the trunk while I was there....

And I really love the people there. Very, very nice people. Though I was a little freaked out when I walked into Krogers? and they had a huge display of grits the entire length of the wall...


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

bigdogbuc said:


> I really liked Aiken. At least what I got to see of it. He lived over in the Clear Creek Development on Haddington off of Banks Mill Rd. I cracked up when I saw the AED Machines in emergency boxes lined up and down the well manicured sidewalks. :grin: I stayed at the Country Inn on Whiskey Rd.
> 
> Talatha Church was a fun road to drive in that Jetta I was renting! After I got there and saw the condition my uncle was in, I started smoking again. I walked into the store and asked for a pack of Marlboro Reds. They said $4.50...??? How much? $4.50. I'll take two. We pay anywhere from $9.10 to as much as $10.25 a pack here. Sin Tax they call it. I shouldn't smoke, tried everything under the sun to quit, and I'm on again off again and smoke much less than I used to, but DAMN SON, $10 a pack? I should have filled the trunk while I was there....
> 
> And I really love the people there. Very, very nice people. Though I was a little freaked out when I walked into Krogers? and they had a huge display of grits the entire length of the wall...


Try Talatha church on a Road King!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

keith9365 said:


> Try Talatha church on a Road King!


Or a Hayabusa...in about 37 seconds...:lol:

And lots of Horse Ranches. The one on Banks Mill just before my uncle's neighborhood was kind of creepy though. Those pillars and gates out front made it look like there should be a mental institution for the criminally insane back there. Saw LOTS of deer on that property, and around Chapman Pond.

I really liked it there. You guys still have a 4 month, one a day limit on deer?


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

bigdogbuc said:


> Or a Hayabusa...in about 37 seconds...:lol:
> 
> And lots of Horse Ranches. The one on Banks Mill just before my uncle's neighborhood was kind of creepy though. Those pillars and gates out front made it look like there should be a mental institution for the criminally insane back there. Saw LOTS of deer on that property, and around Chapman Pond.
> 
> I really liked it there. You guys still have a 4 month, one a day limit on deer?


On private property it August 15- Jan 1st shoot all you want. I wait till October to hunt. August and September are hotter than the friggin congo here.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Yum! Grits! Oh, look, it's suppertime!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

keith9365 said:


> On private property it August 15- Jan 1st shoot all you want. I wait till October to hunt. August and September are hotter than the friggin congo here.


I was in Beaufort once in September. Holy Moly it was humid. Felt like I was going to drown just trying to breath. It had "cooled" to 85 or 90 at like 1:00 in the morning with 100% humidity. Of course nobody could sleep even with the central A/C working overtime, so we decided to get out the grill and barbecue. We were hungry. So was the alligator that lived in the huge pond behind his house. Made for an interesting evening.

And that's a lot of venison...:grin: One of my students took a 4 point Mule Deer a week and a half ago. She was pretty proud of it. So was I.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

At least you got to sample grilled gator, yeah?


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

thepeartree said:


> At least you got to sample grilled gator, yeah?


LOL. No. We moved the grill, he got bored and moved on after a little "non-violent" persuasion. I told him torching off the M1 Garand in the early morning hours probably wasn't going to win him any friends.

The next day though, we were mowing the lawn (on a rider - each house had a minimum 1 acre in that development - it was an old plantation) and ran over a damn near 3 foot long Copperhead in some tall grass and broke the belts on the deck. I was like "What in the hell have you got going on here? Alligators, poisonous snakes...?"


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I hear ya. I grew up in an area that was lousy with those things. Plain old pain.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> Just had one of the scariest afternoons of my life. Got a text from my 14 year old daughter saying there was somebody with a gun
> at the high school threatening to shoot it up. When I got there it was mass hysteria. Nobody seemed to know what was happening. People and law enforcement everywhere and nobody could tell me anything. She is insisting there was a boy with a gun and it was witnessed by a lot of people but the school officials I could talk to told me they have found no evidence of a shooter so far. My heart was in my stomach. I'm still shaking. Thankfully she's fine and with me now and hopefully everybody is fine.


Very glad it turned out not to be the real deal. Schools are a highly lucrative target for blood thirsty muzzies. We were told in various training classes they have plans on the drawing board to simultaneously shoot up ten or so schools in various locations over the country. Would cause the schools to close and leave around 80 million kids and teachers and staff with no where to go during the day. The parents couldnt go to work because of baby setting chores. Would be plenty enough to collapse our economy. Let us hope and pray it don't happen. Best bet would be to arm the teachers..admin folks..janitors etc...(at least those who want to be armed..have a CHL and appropriate active shooter training) but a lot of dumb commie liberals dont seem to like that idea.


----------

